# Swapping Brompton BWR to BSR internals - possible?



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a Brompton 6-speed. The gear ratios are really awkward in this model, with huge differences between the 3 IGH gears, which require one to constantly compensate the gaps with the 2 speed 'cassette'.

3 gears is something I can live with, but the gaps in the BWR (Brompton Wide Range) are just to big.

The question: can I swap the internals only, with internals of a 'normal' Sturmey-Archer 3 speed?

Like this: HSX144 SRF3 / BSR/ A|-Brommieplus-Products

Is it an easy task for someone with plausible experience in bike mechanics?


----------



## Jake January (Sep 12, 2014)

I had this issue with my 6 speed Brommie.
The cheap option is to change to a smaller front chain-ring. 
I forget the numbers now, but it is discussed on the net.(44 to 39 as I try to recall)

The reason was for carrying/towing a heavier loaded touring kit.
I switched back to the 44 as it is much better for unloaded day to day riding..

The 'money no object' solution is the Rohloff gear hub conversion. (some guy in Glasgow does it) That's a pretty cool modification to the Brompton.


----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

Jake January said:


> The cheap option is to change to a smaller front chain-ring.


Well, I already did that, but this doesn't address the awkwardness of the system.

I got a reply in UK forums (cyclechat) that it is impossible to swap the internals of BWR with those of the BSR.

I ordered a 3 speed wheel, which technically should be the easiest solution to execute.


----------

